# Juwan Howard accussed of stealing sunglasses



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> _SOUTH BEACH_ A South Beach optical shop owner is accusing *a basketball superstar* of stealing a pricey pair of glasses from his store.
> 
> The owner of the Eye Q Optical at 760 Ocean Drive says Juwan Howard, forward for the Houston
> Rockets, took off with a pair of sunglasses worth almost $2000 from his store. He says the incident was caught on surveillance camera, though he is not allowing the media to view the tape yet.


http://cbs4.com/topstories/local_story_130224249.html

LOL at the 5 minute report on this...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

well, at least we arent the only people he is robbing


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

oh you naughty little schoolgirl juwan...
for real, he's getting paid how much and he needs to steal sunglasses?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess the season itself didn't bring enough excitement.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

dumb***


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

damn... doesnt sound realistic


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

he needed to spice up his life after a dismal season i guess


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

He heard Houston was going to try and trade him so he had to do this to drop his trade value.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> He heard Houston was going to try and trade him so he had to do this to drop his trade value.


or maybe when he wears them at trading and the staff are looking at who to trade they wont be able to recognise him with his sunglasses on so theyll forget about him


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Sunglasses? Why the hell you gonna steal sunglasses?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Sunglasses? Why the hell you gonna steal sunglasses?


 Why steal it anything at all? He's got a huge contract anyway, $2,000 isn't so much to him.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Please tell me there is a clause in his contract that would VOID the contract if he pleads guilty or is convicted of a felony. I think stealing something over $1000 is a felony offense.

Do we have any criminals or lawyers that can comment on that?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i think its the owner just trying to exploit something thats all


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

NBA's version of Winona Ryder. Nice.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

u gotta be kidding me


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/juwan_howard/index.html 

According to NBA.com, this is only his 9th ever postseason steal, and he didn't even have to play a game to get it!

Hope his defence is good :biggrin: (okay I'll stop)


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Because the thing you didnt pay for always looks nicer, and better.
I feel you Mr. Howard.
Case closed. 
I want cool sunglasses too. ^^


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> Why steal it anything at all? He's got a huge contract anyway, $2,000 isn't so much to him.


I know, exactly


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks to JoeBarelyCares from CF.net:


> Story just now on Fox News said he bought a pair and got a receipt, that he walked out with another pair by accident. That he then returned the pair, and the guy said don't worry about it. Supposedly a witness signed an affidavit backing up his story. The owner is selling portions of the video clips (not all of the clip) to local stations.


----------

